# Help me choose



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what the difference between these two is?


Outdoor Exercise for Dogs: Walky Dog Bike Attachment at Drs. Foster & Smith


Springer - Biking your Dog Healthy


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

looks like just the shape one is a straight bar the other is curved. personally i like the look of the one from foster and smith looks like theres less to become entangled (you and the dog) then the other one though i have never tried either thats just my opinion


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

There's also no slack in the one from foster and smith. I don't know if that's a good thing or not...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> There's also no slack in the one from foster and smith. I don't know if that's a good thing or not...


That is what I noticed. Which made me want the other one. I have no clue which is better. I'm going to try rollerblading with Bridget and any other dog I might this summer. Those attachments appear to be one dog only.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

bridget246 said:


> That is what I noticed. Which made me want the other one. I have no clue which is better. I'm going to try rollerblading with Bridget and any other dog I might this summer. Those attachments appear to be one dog only.


Good for me cause I only have one dog, but yeah the one with no slack makes me think if Aspen pulls he's gonna take me with him.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

looks lie the first one would choke him...i like the second one.


malluver1005 said:


> Good for me cause I only have one dog, but yeah the one with no slack makes me think if Aspen pulls he's gonna take me with him.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Springer is great!
<shameless_plug>
Made in Norway!!
</shameless_plug>
Seriously, Springer works great. I have lots of friends back in the old country who uses it every day for recreation and serious exercise.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like both, the one thing I dont get about springer is the cord it comes with. its supposed to break away if you run into something like a pole, but what if by some freak accident it breaks off near a busy road, it just scares me. 

Like in this video, fast forward to 1:30 and you'll see, unless the rope can be replaced with something sturdy, it looks flimsy to me. 

Springer Bike Jogger - YouTube

While I like the springers design better, walky dog looks more durable to me.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I decided on the walky dog. It does look a bit more durable.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a springer. I LOVE it!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

First thing that I did with my springer was take off that wimpy cord and use a 2 foot leather leash. You really don't need a quick release unless you're not watching where you're going or a pole jumps out in front you you!



Unosmom said:


> I like both, the one thing I dont get about springer is the cord it comes with. its supposed to break away if you run into something like a pole, but what if by some freak accident it breaks off near a busy road, it just scares me.
> 
> Like in this video, fast forward to 1:30 and you'll see, unless the rope can be replaced with something sturdy, it looks flimsy to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I will be getting a Walky this fall sometime. Let us know how it works!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

LOVE my Walky Dog! You won't be disappointed.  I also ordered this Amazon.com: Highland 9417400 18" Blue Carabiner Bungee Cord: Automotive so I could add some length to the leash.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

catahoulamom said:


> LOVE my Walky Dog! You won't be disappointed.  I also ordered this Amazon.com: Highland 9417400 18" Blue Carabiner Bungee Cord: Automotive so I could add some length to the leash.


How long is the actual leash that comes attached with the walky dog?


----------

